# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  flora robotica, societies of symbiotic robot-plant bio-hybrids as social architectural artifacts, University of Paderborn, Department of Computer Science, Paderborn, Germany

## Airicist

youtube.com/@florarobotica8422

twitter.com/florarobotica

----------


## Airicist

Towards growing a robotic plant

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> Preliminary study using Thymio II robots to emulate our actual flora robotica hardware. The focus is here on autonomous decision making how and where to grow and how to move as well as keeping stability.

----------


## Airicist

flora robotica - crowds of robots to grow our houses and future green cities

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Within the EU-funded project "flora robotica" two essentials for our future life on earth are being merged: technology and nature. Following a simple yet radically new idea, our international team of researchers is envisioning and constructing a bio-hybrid society of robots and natural plants. This bio-hybrid society will be able to reach human-collaborative goals by communicating, working, and growing together. flora robotica takes the first steps toward intelligent plants that can adaptively and sustainably grow our built environment - from urban furniture, to public spaces, to buildings, to
> entire cities.
> 
> This project has received funding from the European Union's Horizon 2020 research and innovation program under the FET grant agreement, no. 640959.
> 
> the ?flora robotica team:
> Experts involved in ? flora robotica come from the diverse fields of computer science, robotics, molecular and cellular biology, zoology, advanced mechatronics and environmental sensing,
> and architecture:
> UPB - University of Paderborn, Germany (Institute of Computer Science, Swarm Intelligence Group)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Cybertronica Phytosensor

Published on Nov 26, 2016




> Plant sensing hardware and control developed by Cybertronica Research for the EU-funded flora robotica project

----------


## Airicist

Article "Grow a house with plant-robot hybrids"

by Horizon Magazine
March 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Flora - the talking plant

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> In the project flora robotica we investigate how humans, robots, and plants can interact. In this video we show the possibilities of sophisticated sensor technology to make plants interact with you. The technology used is electrophysiology. You see cables attached to the plant that are used to measure electrical signals.
> 
> 
> This project has received funding from the European Union's Horizon 2020 research and innovation programme under the FET grant agreement no. 640959.

----------


## Airicist

Florarobotica overview

Published on May 22, 2019




> The flora robotica project investigates tightly coupled symbiotic relationships between plants to robots to grow architecture. This is an EU project funded under the Future and Emerging Technologies programme, grant agreement number 640959

----------

